# Le Touquet Beach Enduro



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi All
Decided to go to the beach race at Le Touquet on Feb 2 and 3rd
1st time to this event
Has any one been to watch the race and if so what is the situation regards to camping over the weekend

Alan H


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Alan;

I have been to Le Touquet quite a few times but never to see this event however...

You probably know this but there are 2 aires at Le Touquet, both in the MHF database. Having said that when there is a special event on in France these aires tend to be very popular and get a bit crowded so if you do use them be prepared to be parked VERY close to you neighbours and arrive early to get a spot as there is no pre booking :wink: 

pete


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Alan,

We have not been to the race at Le Touquet but we were there six weeks ago with the van. There are two excellent aires there, one at the marina and the other about half a mile away at the equestrian centre on the boulevard de la cance. Well signed from the town.

Hopes this helps,

Neil


You beat me to it Pete!


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi Alan, I went there a few years ago, just a day visit though.
I seem to remember the whole area was heaving, people had set up camp anywhere and everywhere they could, including roadsides etc.
There were bottles, cans and barbies all over the place, looked like some serious partying had/was taking place, oh, and the bike racing wasn't bad either, cheers, Paul.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*le touquet*

do you mean horses or bikes...if it's horses ,we happened upon it lastyear .
not into horses, but really enjoyed the events.great atmosphere
as previously said 2 aires, very busy, but plenty of room.
it's also nice to have a nosey look at some beautiful house...in the area.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Is this le tourquot paris plage south of bolougne we are on about. If so was there in Nov. Very nice on the aire near the marina.

10-15 mins walk to town

phill


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*le touquet*

yes...paris plge....marina is better aire, chap comes round at night for 6 euro inc leccy....tarmac, clean, nice walks,better than the other 2 aires, one of which is at the little aerodrome.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

agree about the aire near the marina

We went in Nov when they had decorated the tow for christmas. What a charming, clean little place.

photo attached for those who have never been


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies
Its the motorcycle beach race which apparently attracts around 40,000 spectators 
cant get there till friday night /sat morn so have assumed airies will be full
I have read since posting this thread that last year there was a temporary camp site set up but I am finding info very scetchy
tried the tourist board who have sent me a garbled reply (they are french so ill let them off)
Looks like it will be suck it and see
should be a good giggle though

Alan H


----------

